# Drake Killer Choke?



## Cep34 (Mar 18, 2014)

Does anyone know if the Drake Killer chokes are still being made by Custom Gun Works in Fargo? I was looking to get my 3rd one for a new shotgun but it looks like the website for them is no longer in existence. Any help would be appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## Joe Bishop (May 16, 2018)

I tried contacting him last couple of weeks ago. His phone was disconnected, I searched his address and it showed that business closed. I sent him a couple of emails but he never responded. Any info would be appreciated.


----------

